# Looking for help with dried venison sausage recipe



## rinker312 (Oct 5, 2012)

All,

When I was a kid living in PA my dad would take all the ground meat from any deer that we got to a guy that would make us a smoked sausage.  When we got it back we would hang it up in the basement or attic and let it dry for several weeks until the outside was all black and ugly looking.  I used to like it when the inside was still just a little pink and not completely dried out.  I remember it had anise or fennel in it, but no idea where else to start.  The guy no longer does this and we cannot get any details on his recipe.  is there a name for this specific type of sausage that you hang to dry?

I have tried a few times to recreate it, but it didn't turn out very well. I have no idea what the venison to pork ration should be, if I have to heat this type of sausage up to a specific temp, etc... 

I have not been able to find any recipes for how to make anything like this.

Is there anyone out there that is familiar with what I am talking about and may be able to point me to a recipe on how to make a sausage similar to this?  I used to love this stuff, and I am hoping someone can give me some guidance on how to make something similar.  Also, now I live in TN.  Will I have any problems drying this stuff out since the weather is not as cold here, or just hang it in the attic and maybe give it a little longer to dry?

I just completed a better smoker for sausage making so I am really looking forward to giving it a try again.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think Nepas would be the person to ask as he is a semi-dry sausage maker KING and knows many recipes.  I can give him a shout and see if he can stop in and provide some guidance, ok?

PM sent!


----------



## rinker312 (Oct 5, 2012)

That would be great, thanks for hte help.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 5, 2012)

He might have made some venison landjaeger..........

http://honest-food.net/wild-game/venison-recipes/burger-meatball-recipes/venison-landjaeger/

Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2012)

rinker312 said:


> Is there anyone out there that is familiar with what I am talking about and may be able to point me to a recipe on how to make a sausage similar to this?



Sounds like Venison Salami Finocchiona (Fennel Salami).

Here's a recipe that could easily be converted to venison......

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-recipes/salami-finocchiona

And info on fermenting sausages.....

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-types/fermented-sausage


~Martin


----------



## rinker312 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think it is Landjaeger or Salami although thanks for the links I plan on trying some different stuff this year and will hold on to these links.  Searching around on the web looking at pictures I found the web site below that has a product that looks similar to what he used to make.  they just called it Dried venison ring.

http://www.venisonworld.com/product.asp?productID=14064


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep, looks like the dried venison salami we used to make. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 6, 2012)

What you show in the link is dried ring using cure #2. Landjaeger can be done in rings or loops. I lived in NEPA and did dried venison & elk. Gimme a couple days to look thru my recipes.


----------



## rinker312 (Oct 6, 2012)

That would be great. Thanks for your help


----------



## rinker312 (Oct 31, 2012)

NEPAS, just wondering if you were ever able to run down a recipe for this? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

